

On developing a Rationality Quotient test - keyist
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/11/what-status-rq.html

======
zargon
He writes as if belief in aliens is irrational. I'd argue the opposite.

~~~
nollidge
Depends on how you mean. "Life probably exists somewhere else in the universe
besides Earth" has a much more rational grounding than does "aliens have
visited the earth" or "aliens have abducted people".

